# VirtualBox FreeBSD Host with Ubuntu Guest Cannot Ping Guest Network Issue



## DrKay (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello-

I have compiled and installed VirtualBox from the ports per the tutorial at http://wiki.freebsd.org/VirtualBox. I imported an Ubuntu 11.10 server image that I have been using on my laptop into VirtualBox and started it headless. However, I cannot ping the guest from the host. The guest is set up with a static ip of 192.168.100.248 . 

The version of VirtualBox I am using is below:


```
# pkg_info |grep virtual
virtualbox-ose-4.1.10 A general-purpose full virtualizer for x86 hardware
virtualbox-ose-kmod-4.1.10 VirtualBox kernel module for FreeBSD
```

The VirtualBox configurations are below:


```
# VBoxManage showvminfo "Ubuntu 32-bit TimeTrex Server"
Name:            Ubuntu 32-bit TimeTrex Server
Guest OS:        Ubuntu
UUID:            9da2e521-5e6a-4643-ad8c-15596d96c218
Config file:     /root/VirtualBox VMs/Ubuntu 32-bit TimeTrex Server/Ubuntu 32-bit TimeTrex Server.vbox
Snapshot folder: /root/VirtualBox VMs/Ubuntu 32-bit TimeTrex Server/Snapshots
Log folder:      /root/VirtualBox VMs/Ubuntu 32-bit TimeTrex Server/Logs
Hardware UUID:   9da2e521-5e6a-4643-ad8c-15596d96c218
Memory size:     512MB
Page Fusion:     off
VRAM size:       12MB
CPU exec cap:    100%
HPET:            off
Chipset:         piix3
Firmware:        BIOS
Number of CPUs:  1
Synthetic Cpu:   off
CPUID overrides: None
Boot menu mode:  message and menu
Boot Device (1): Floppy
Boot Device (2): DVD
Boot Device (3): HardDisk
Boot Device (4): Not Assigned
ACPI:            on
IOAPIC:          off
PAE:             off
Time offset:     0 ms
RTC:             UTC
Hardw. virt.ext: on
Hardw. virt.ext exclusive: on
Nested Paging:   on
Large Pages:     off
VT-x VPID:       on
State:           running (since 2012-03-24T02:18:01.165000000)
Monitor count:   1
3D Acceleration: off
2D Video Acceleration: off
Teleporter Enabled: off
Teleporter Port: 0
Teleporter Address: 
Teleporter Password: 
Storage Controller Name (0):            IDE Controller
Storage Controller Type (0):            PIIX4
Storage Controller Instance Number (0): 0
Storage Controller Max Port Count (0):  2
Storage Controller Port Count (0):      2
Storage Controller Bootable (0):        on
Storage Controller Name (1):            SATA Controller
Storage Controller Type (1):            IntelAhci
Storage Controller Instance Number (1): 0
Storage Controller Max Port Count (1):  30
Storage Controller Port Count (1):      1
Storage Controller Bootable (1):        on
IDE Controller (1, 0): Empty
SATA Controller (0, 0): /root/VirtualBox VMs/Ubuntu 32-bit TimeTrex Server/Ubuntu 32-bit TimeTrex Server-disk1.vmdk
 (UUID: 7831ae15-df22-42fe-8f25-02b4b63a10e1)
NIC 1:           MAC: 080027F5D777, Attachment: Bridged Interface 're0', Cable connected: on, Trace: off (file: none),
 Type: 82540EM, Reported speed: 0 Mbps, Boot priority: 0, Promisc Policy: allow-all
NIC 2:           disabled
NIC 3:           disabled
NIC 4:           disabled
NIC 5:           disabled
NIC 6:           disabled
NIC 7:           disabled
NIC 8:           disabled
Pointing Device: USB Tablet
Keyboard Device: PS/2 Keyboard
UART 1:          disabled
UART 2:          disabled
Audio:           enabled (Driver: OSS, Controller: AC97)
Clipboard Mode:  Bidirectional
Video mode:      640x480x32
VRDE:            disabled
USB:             enabled

USB Device Filters:

<none>

Available remote USB devices:

<none>

Currently Attached USB Devices:

<none>

Shared folders:  <none>

VRDE Connection:    not active
Clients so far:     0

Guest:

Configured memory balloon size:      0 MB
OS type:                             Ubuntu
Additions run level:                 0

Guest Facilities:

No active facilities.
```


My host network configuration is here:


```
# ifconfig
re0: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=389b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
	ether 50:e5:49:c2:b1:f7
	inet 192.168.100.150 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 255.255.255.0
	inet6 fe80::52e5:49ff:fec2:b1f7%re0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2 
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
	status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0xa 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
	nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```

Can anybody see what I've done incorrectly?


----------

